# video rx-7 vs skyline vs impreza trackday



## crystalq3 (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.fastdrive.org/download.php?view.57


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Please don't post shit that we have to register for. Thats damned annoying.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice video.Were you driving one of them?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48272

Maybe a 5 day time out will get the point accross.


----------

